# Recent herping shots



## richoman_3 (Sep 16, 2012)

just some recent finds 

off with the freddos !!


these ewingii were pretty damn cool !



Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

banjo frogs, seen quite a bit lately



Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii dumerilii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


wonder if these guys taste nice, so damn much of them !



Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr




Skinkas - start off from worst to best !

didnt get much time to photograph these annoying guys



Eastern Three Toed Earless Skink (Hemiergis talbingoensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Eastern Three Toed Earless Skink (Hemiergis talbingoensis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

boulengers



Boulenger's Skink (Morethia boulengeri) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

bougainvilles



Bougainville's Skink (Lerista bougainvilli) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

3 lined skink 



Eastern Three Lined Skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Robustus - seen heaps lately, this guy was a big one !



Robust Striped Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

and best of all, tree skinks !!



Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

geckos

too many of these guys



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

and my fave finds yet! THICKIES 



Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr
pedo



Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

snakes

Little whip



Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

and 2 browns !



Juvenile Eastern Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



enjoy !


----------



## Cotter (Sep 16, 2012)

As always richoman awesome photos.

Cheers, Leigh


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 16, 2012)

Great pics Nick, great shot of the Browns


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

wow good pics. What camera?


----------



## Wally (Sep 16, 2012)

Herpetology seems to be secured in the next generations hands. Great pics!


----------



## Rob (Sep 17, 2012)

Cotter said:


> As always richoman awesome photos.



+1

Love the pic of the two Brown's.


----------



## eipper (Sep 17, 2012)

HI Nick,

Well done up at Mt Korong, I hope you waved to the Cameras while you were there.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done on the Acritoscincus duperreyi shot. You have an awesome DOF there!!!


----------



## reptilerescue (Sep 17, 2012)

Great photos i cant wait to get back out myself and see whats about just havnt had the time again great shots

- - - Updated - - -

Great photos i cant wait to get back out myself and see whats about just havnt had the time again great shots


----------



## Jande (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the share, always a pleasure to see your photos. Browns shot is fantastic.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 17, 2012)

You take beautiful photos. I wonder how often those little whip snakes get mistakened for browns? Their head pattern would appear very similar to people who don't know their snake species. Are those your gecko's or were they really in the wild? I don't ever see any gecko's around my place. I've been told the barking gecko's are popular here but I've never seen any.


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 17, 2012)

Frieking Great finds and esspecially pics man, how do you get them to stay still.


----------



## Channaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Great pics! How do you get them to stay still long enough to photograph?


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 17, 2012)

For them to stay still YOU need to not move. But of course, cameras with multi-snap function and a decent zoom lens does a beautiful job and bringing them in nice and close.


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 17, 2012)

What is on the back of that brown? is it an old skin or fungus that was on the underside of a log? or something else :?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks everyone !!!

eddie - canon 60D with a 100mm macro lense

mysnakesau - yeah the geckos are wild, and trust me, nothing basks in 13c melbourne weather, so zoom lens wont do anything 

cheekebee + Hannaz - getting them to stay is the easiest bit  !

Chanzey - yep, its crap !! the dirty bastard crapped on the other one right before the pic !


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 17, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> thanks everyone !!!
> 
> eddie - canon 60D with a 100mm macro lense
> 
> ...



Haha that's great.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Haha that's great.



no it wasnt  !
ruined the shot haha


----------



## Fang101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Great thread Nick, some nice finds and stunning pics!!! The P.textilis are cool, funny about the crap , the Egernia skink was an awesome find!


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fang101 said:


> Great thread Nick, some nice finds and stunning pics!!! The P.textilis are cool, funny about the crap , the Egernia skink was an awesome find!


thanks kieran !
yeah i was really happy that we saw the striolata


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 21, 2012)

Onya Bro. Love it!

That "Tree skink" looks like a giant version of the Cryptoblepharis species on every tree up here.


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice photos, loving the frogs and eastern browns!


----------

